# Removing tinted cover from front emblem?



## nissanversaS3383 (Dec 23, 2021)

My 2021 Versa S has a dark tinted cover over the front Nissan emblem. I've seen videos of other people's cars that don't have this front cover and I think the car looks better without it. Is it possible/a good idea to remove this? Here's a (blurry) pic of what I'm referring to -


https://i.ibb.co/WVzNNkk/Resized-20211223-044023.jpg



I started prying it off with a screwdriver but it seems like the whole emblem is attached to the cover and don't want to break anything, so I figured I asked before going any further. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's glued on, try using something like "goo gone" or lacquer thinner; if using lacquer thinner, don't spray it on, just use a cloth otherwise it can screw up any painted areas near by. If it's solidly attached, you'll have to get behind the grill to see how it's attached.


----------

